# Solid Slab Cabinet Doors



## jack819 (Dec 13, 2012)

I am making some cabinets for a bar in my house. The doors will be approximately 16"w X 36"t. I was given a TON of walnut and would prefer to use that seeing it was free. I like the modern look of slab doors however I am worried about movement and warping especially if they are solid. Any tips to prevent warping? Cleats or bracing across the back?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Anytime you make doors like that there is a risk of warpage. If you want the solid wood I would just do it. All you can do is put however much finish on the front of the door as the back. As far as making the doors, what I would do is glue up a large panel and match the grain. Then cut the doors and drawer fronts if any and keep tract of how you cut them out and hinge them so it goes on the cabinet like the large panel was. That way the grain from one door will pick up on the next door and look like a solid sheet when the doors are closed.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Cut the walnut into veneer and put it on something stable.

You could try putting battons on the rear of the door, that will prevent cupping but will do nothing for twisting.


----------



## jack819 (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you think it would be better to plane down the doors to 1/2" or 5/8"? Would this help at all or is it better to leave them as thick as possible?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The thinner you make the slab doors the more prone they will be to warp. Then if you plan to use European hinges you won't have enough wood to drill the cup hole with 1/2" doors.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Leo G said:


> Cut the walnut into veneer and put it on something stable.


+1. :yes: This would be a safer way.








 







.


----------



## jack819 (Dec 13, 2012)

How thin should the veneer be? I have a bandsaw and planer but no drum sander. And then mount it on plywood? I'm fairly new to all of this. Thanks for all of the help


----------



## Anderson Smith (Nov 30, 2012)

<li value="0">Recoat with Polyurethane or Varathane sealant every two years. <li value="0">Choose a wood known to be weather resistant. Some woods like oak are more weather resistant than others.

​


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

jack819 said:


> How thin should the veneer be? I have a bandsaw and planer but no drum sander. And then mount it on plywood? I'm fairly new to all of this. Thanks for all of the help


If you are going to resaw the wood into veneer I would make it 1/16" to 3/32" thick with the face you are going to glue surfaced through a planer. Its a lot of work. Perhaps if you are going to use veneer you might think about buying a sheet veneer or better, a sheet of walnut plywood.


----------

